# Da Klug's "T-Shirt"



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

Here's a T-Shirt for Da Klugs

http://cgi.ebay.com/GNOME-Puff-Puff...yZ156519QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

:r Very nice!


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

:r Good grief...the things you find! :tu


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Perfect! :r


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

sweet!:r


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

perrrrfect


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

:r too funny!


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

A Gnome with a bong? I learn new things about Da klugs all the time :r


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

In some ways, the shirt's more fitting for someone of Gerry or Dustin's stature. :bn


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

An original post from the Dark Lord.. Nice. How about an original poster as well...


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

Just so that no one takes this the wrong way, my reference to Da Klugs and this T-Shirt has nothing to do with the gnome holding a bong (although the gnome is a nice touch in reference to Dave).......this was directed to the "Puff-Puff-Pass" on the shirt, as Dave is a master at cigar PPP's. His PPP's are legendary!


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

Yeah, we all knew that, right fellow gorillas?


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

Perfect! Dave IS the PPP Gnome! Time to break out those Don Candidos and Vitola C's!

Though I do recall Dave's response to someone who thought the idea of a cigar Puff Puff Pass was disgusting. "Didn't you ever pass a joint among friends in college...I don't think you ever complained about it being disgusting then!" LOL!


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

I have been to a few CS herfs.

That is a perfect shirt....:tu


----------



## Simplified (Feb 18, 2006)

He is in-fact the king of the PPP. He often spends hours prior to a herf thinking of the perfect batting order:w


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Simplified said:


> He is in-fact the king of the PPP. He often spends hours prior to a herf thinking of the perfect batting order:w


Agreed....A Labor Of Love, The Science of Comparison, The Control of Contrast...The Klug's P-P-P! :tu


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Simplified said:


> He is in-fact the king of the PPP. He often spends hours prior to a herf thinking of the perfect batting order:w


That doesn't surprise me one bit. Klugs is the man.


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

The Professor said:


> That doesn't surprise me one bit. Klugs is the man.












Nothing in the world like one of Dave's PPPs!!:tu


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

Bruce said:


> Just so that no one takes this the wrong way, my reference to Da Klugs and this T-Shirt has nothing to do with the gnome holding a bong (although the gnome is a nice touch in reference to Dave).......this was directed to the "Puff-Puff-Pass" on the shirt, as Dave is a master at cigar PPP's. His PP's are legendary!


Did bruce just say that daves Pee Pee is legendary?

Where are all you photoshop guys at?


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

mr.c said:


> Did bruce just say that daves Pee Pee is legendary?
> 
> Where are all you photoshop guys at?


isn't the seventh commandment something like "Thou shalt not Photoshop the Dark Lord"?


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

[No message]


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

So people don't get the wrong idea


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

The Professor said:


> isn't the seventh commandment something like "Thou shalt not Photoshop the Dark Lord"?


You don't need to Photoshop him when he provides the fodder himself.









www. brucesmokesagurkha.com​


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

brutal, just plain brutal...............


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> You don't need to Photoshop him when he provides the fodder himself.
> www. brucesmokesagurkha.com​


:r:r:r:r:r

Too funny. I'd heard of that, but never seen the photo....  :tu


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2007)

Bruce said:


> .....this was directed to the "Puff-Puff-Pass" on the shirt, as Dave is a master at cigar PPP's. His PPP's are legendary!


Yep. I miss the Shack. :ss


----------



## Simplified (Feb 18, 2006)

cabinetsticker said:


> Yep. I miss the Shack. :ss


I am sure we can meet up for a winter herf, anyone for Ice-fishing?


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

Only 2 inches of ice up her in MI, but checking the canal every day :tu


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Bruce said:


> brutal, just plain brutal...............


The picture, or the Gurkha?


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

Simplified said:


> I am sure we can meet up for a winter herf, anyone for Ice-fishing?


I'm game!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Simplified said:


> I am sure we can meet up for a winter herf, anyone for Ice-fishing?





ToddziLLa said:


> I'm game!


Will Freddy fry up our catch? :dr


----------

